# Crosscut FBE



## TMAC (Dec 24, 2014)

A while I got a really nice piece of FBE from Kevin and stabilized some for a call. Really beautiful piece of wood. Single reed duck.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2014)

Dynamite color! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sharp looking call Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2014)

WOW. Have to wear heat retardant gloves with that one. That is a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2014)

Great job on that Tim. 

How does it sound?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice looking call, Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Dec 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Great job on that Tim.
> 
> How does it sound?


Really sounds ducky. Desert iron wood tone board

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 24, 2014)

WOW!!!! That is purrty. It should call them right in and then scare them away with the reflection off with that awesome job of finishing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nothing like a great finish to make a beautiful piece of wood come alive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

